# Costume Help!!



## hauntkid (Dec 16, 2007)

I decided that this year i want to dress up and roam the streets in a really unique scary costume. im thinking about dressing as maybe a scarecrow or some type of creature like that, (any other suggestion?) but i want my costume to be better so i was thinking about stilts!! has anyone ever made a costume like this? anyone attempted to build stilts to add height to a costume? or where can i get cheap stilts? 

thanks


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Are you talking about this type of stilt?

http://www.kimgrahamstudios.com/gal-legs.html

If you do a search on YouTube for "digitigrade stilts" or "digitigrade legs", you'll find some guidance on how to build something like this. If you just want regular stilts (the kind you have to hold on to), you can look at this how-to:

http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/how-to/intro/0,,20176012,00.html

This second type is pretty cheap to make.


----------



## hauntkid (Dec 16, 2007)

i saw the digitigrade stilts im not sure if thats the style im looking for. i just want some that will be easy to walk on and give me lots of height and not extremely expensive. i was looking at drywall stilts but i dont know if those are good to walk in?

thanks


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I have really good stilts on my page all the way up to 40", best prices too.

http://www.thefrighteners.com/Stilts.htm


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

standard stilts are a little harder to walk with than the newer styles. These have adjustable tension springs.


hauntkid said:


> i saw the digitigrade stilts im not sure if thats the style im looking for. i just want some that will be easy to walk on and give me lots of height and not extremely expensive. i was looking at drywall stilts but i dont know if those are good to walk in?
> 
> thanks


----------



## hauntkid (Dec 16, 2007)

ya i was looking at the marshaltown stilts!! there good to walk in? only problem is that they are alot of money lol im only 17!! i realized the standard stilts are just flat at the bottom is this gona make a huge impact say if i wana use them all night? cuz they are alot cheaper than marshaltown stilts

thanks


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I can get you a standard pair if you really want them.
I may still have an old pair here, would you like a pair of older used one?


----------



## hauntkid (Dec 16, 2007)

thanks for the help Frighteners but its alright i think i may just buy a pair of powerrizers jumping stilts. i found them for $150 and they should give me enough height, im already 6 foot.

thanks for the help


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Just make sure you get the right kind of stilts for what you'll be doing. Powerrizers are awesome for running and jumping but they're a bitch to stand still in, if your character is stationary. The Marshalltown stilts (or any other drywall/plasterer's stilts) are where you wanna go if you're going to be standing for long periods of time, but you don't have near the agility.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

good point Pat.
Haunt kid, you can contact Rob of www.DarkSydeAcres.com He's been using power risers for many years and can explain in more detail the pro and con.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Use growth hormone...


----------



## hauntkid (Dec 16, 2007)

alright well i went through with it and bought a pair of powerrizers just for the fun of it they were a pretty good price. i strapped them on and it gives me some nice height!! they should be good for what i want cuz i wana walk around the neighbor hood scaring TOTers!!!! thanks for the help i will deffinetly contact him darksyde


----------



## mousee23 (Oct 1, 2010)

*mask for scare crow costume*

This might help make it even scarier
http://www.ehow.com/how_4731072_make-burlap-mask.html


----------



## hauntkid (Dec 16, 2007)

that's a really kool mask i may try something like that. my costume definitely will use a lot of burlap i love that stuff makes everything scarier!!

anyone else have any kool scarecrow costumes or ideas? i stand about 8 feet with these stilts one

thanks


----------



## hauntkid (Dec 16, 2007)

*Help!!!*

alright so i thought i had a good costume idea but now im second guessing myself because i dont know if it will be scary enough. i bought a pair of stilts and i was going to be a scarecrow but not sure if that is creepy enough.... now im thinking more like a torture with an apron and thick gloves, something really gruesome.

i dont know i need some creative ideas from my fellow haunters of some good stilt costumes and some pics.

thanks


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

A scarecrow can be extremely scary, it all depends on your execution. I say go with the scarecrow and throw in a little Jeepers Creepers (if you know what I mean).


----------

